# Thiking of going DCC



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I have an Aristo center cab and 2 Bachmann annies I'm thinking of using Airwire Gwire system.
Would this work?
NCE Gwire Pro cab........TX

Quantum Gwire............RX
NCE sound + motor decoder # 0001817 for the center cab

NCE sound + motor decoder #0001819 for the annies
Would this set up work? I have looked on the web for MRC large scale sound, but can't find any.If anybody has one, how does it sound ? 

Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks Richard 

I meant to say MRC decoders not NCE


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Richard 

Its much easier than you think. The Quantum has motor control and sound. You need to add a G wire receiver to make it talk direct to the NCE G wire cab

I assume your going track powered?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

NCE does not make sound decoders, they make motor/lights only. 

The Quantum Gwire is a receiver only, that is designed to work with the QSI decoder which IS motor/lights/sound. 

Don't go anyway near MRC if you are considering sound of the quality of the QSI... not even in the same ballpark. 

Come on chat tonight.... 

Greg


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Steam 5 I will be going battery if I go DCC 
Greg I know MRC isn't as good sound wise as QSI, but I am looking for motor control and some sound on my small layout. Doesn't have to be great sound just some ok to good. I'm also looking at the price between 3rd party decoders and QSI I found a MRC decoder for diesel for $29.00. The QSI RX will work with 3rd party decoders according to there web site.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The QSI G wire receiver may talk to other decoders. They said it would talk to the Lenz Gold decoder. I have found little to no support from the companies to make the QSI+lenz gold work. I have been away from my 'work shop' since March due to work commitments, and haven't played with the Lenz combination since to make it work. 

To keep it simple I would suggest you stick to the NCE Cab, a Quantum Magnum decoder plus a G wire receiver.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohh... you need to read the thread about this on the trains.com site. 

The short story is that you can drive SOME DCC decoders with the Gwire directly, but there's not enough oomph to drive a motor decoder or 2 decoders. You have to have a decoder that allows you to have separate inputs for DCC signal and power. It might be possible on the MRC, but you better be an electrical engineer. 

Basically some decoders can be powered by the receiver, but very few, and it won't source a lot of current. 


What model of MRC decoder? I have about 15 of the cheap diesel ones, and they are not good at all, and I have had 5 blow up... smoke, etc. Do they have the relay on them?

I really wish QSI had put more explanation and caveats about what they showed. 

Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

MRC motor control sux too...


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me try to provide some gudance. 

If you use a CVP AirWire decoder you can connect a DCC sound decoder and operate the locomotive with the NCE GWire unit. 

Hooking the GWire decoder to a MRC decoder may or may not work but my gut says it will not work. 

You can use a G-Wire with a QSI decoder or a Lenz Gold Maxi decoder and I can confirm from use that both will work. 

To work with other decoders the decoder manufacturer will likely need to provide a direct connection from the G-Wire to the micro. The reason is that the power output of the G-Wire is not high enough for most decoders. 

To get it to easily work with the Lenz decoder you hook the battery to the +-, provice a 5 volt supply for the G-Wire, and connect the output of the G-wire to the Track input isolating it using a small capasitor and resistor. 

Hope that helps 

Stan


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help of everyone. If or when I go to DCC it will probably be NCE Gwire cab and CVP G2 decoder. Still looking for a sound system,may be Dallee for the center cab, and Hyde-out mountain , My loco sound or Dallee for the Annies. Again,Thank You all. Richard


----------

